# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Bahçeli'nin Sır Listesindeki İlginç İsim

## bozok

*BAHüELİ’NİN SIR LİSTESİNDEN üOK İLGİNü BİR İSİM üIKTI*

 

02.11.2010 19:05

MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli’nin, küskünleri bir araya getirmek için kolları sıvadığını yazmıştık. 

Bahçeli ilk görüşmesini de, parti içinde kendisine bir nevi baş kaldıran eski bakan Koray Aydın’la yapmıştı.

“*BAHüELİ SüRPRİZ BİR İSİMLE GüRüşTü*” başlıklı haberimizin sonunda şöyle demiştik:

*“MHP liderinin “*küskünlerle*” ve bir şekilde partiden uzaklaşanlarla görüşme projesi, parti yönetiminin birlikte aldıkları kararla başladı. Devlet Bahçeli önümüzdeki günlerde yeni isimlerle buluşmaya devam edecek.”*

İşte bu görüşmelerle ilgili sır gibi saklanan bir ismi Odatv açıklıyor.
İsmi açıklamadan önce şunu vurgulamak gerek: Bahçeli’nin görüşeceği bu isim MHP içindeki bir küskün değil.

O isim *üzel Kuvvetler Komutanı emekli korgeneral Engin Alan*. Yani “*efsane*” diye adlandırılan bir isim.

Engin Alan, *Balyoz Davası’nın da sanıklarından.*

Peki, daha ayrıntıya inersek, kimdir Engin Alan?

Alan, askerlik hayatının neredeyse tamamını üzel Kuvvetler içinde geçirdi. 

PKK lideri Abdullah ücalan'ın Kenya’da yakalanması ve getirilmesini Türkiye’den Engin Alan yönetti. Ayrıca şemdin Sakık’ın Kuzey Irak'tan Yarasa Operasyonu ile Türkiye'ye getirilmesinde de en üst komutan yine Engin Alan’dı. üünkü Alan o dönem üzel Kuvvetler Komutanıydı.

Edinilen bilgiye göre Engin Alan; ücalan’ın bütün sorgu süreçlerinde de yer aldı. İmralı döneminde yapılan sorguları yönettiği, kimisinde de bizzat yer aldığı ifade ediliyor.

******

Devlet Bahçeli’nin sır listesinden görüştüğü bir diğer isimse *Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ.* 

*Yeniçağ* gazetesinden yapılan bugünkü duyuruda, gazetenin yazarları arasında ümit üzdağ’ın da olacağı yazıyordu.

Bahçeli’nin hem üzdağ ile hem de Yeniçağ grubuyla görüştüğü, onlardan destek istediği Odatv’ye gelen bilgiler arasında.

üzdağ’ın ve Yeniçağ grubunun da Bahçeli’ye “*destek sözü verdikleri*” öğrenildi.

üzdağ bir dönem MHP’de Devlet Bahçeli’ye muhalif hareketin başını çekmiş ancak parti içinde kendisine karşı gelişen tepkiler nedeniyle genel başkanlık iddiasından vazgeçmişti.

Engin Alan ve ümit üzdağ isimleri düşünüldüğünde anlaşılan o ki; Bahçeli küskünleri MHP’ye yeniden kazandırmanın yanı sıra, bir karşı cephe oluşturma çabasına da girmiş durumda.


*Odatv.com*

----------

